# waited too long for PR



## rubelbgdsa0 (Jul 23, 2011)

Here is my sad story how I got my PR. I applied for my PR 2010 and had to wait for 4 years to get it. They certificate also says that my pr was issued on 2014.
Few weeks ago I wrote a letter to minister if he can consider the 4 year from my 5 years waiting period of citizenship. They refused me and advice me to wait till 2019.
Now the reality is, I am here is south africa since 2004 and I have to wait for 15 years to apply for citizenship where others 10years.

I am thinking now, is there any way I can take home affairs to the court?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Is there a specific reason you want citizenship above PR right now?

PR allows you to do almost anything except vote and have a SA passport.


----------



## rubelbgdsa0 (Jul 23, 2011)

LegalMan said:


> Is there a specific reason you want citizenship above PR right now?
> 
> PR allows you to do almost anything except vote and have a SA passport.


Yes I have a specific reason where I need citizenship.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

rubelbgdsa0 said:


> Yes I have a specific reason where I need citizenship.


Well, what is it?


----------



## rubelbgdsa0 (Jul 23, 2011)

LegalMan said:


> Well, what is it?


Would like to join SAPS or SA military.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Fair enough. Then yes, potentially a legal application could assist.


----------



## rubelbgdsa0 (Jul 23, 2011)

LegalMan said:


> Fair enough. Then yes, potentially a legal application could assist.


Thank you very much legalman. How can I start the process?


----------



## rubelbgdsa0 (Jul 23, 2011)

LegalMan said:


> Fair enough. Then yes, potentially a legal application could assist.



Hi, I am still waiting for your reply legalman. I am getting my non-citizen ID by next month and I want to start this process. Your advice will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Inkomazi786 (Jul 16, 2014)

rubelbgdsa0 said:


> Here is my sad story how I got my PR. I applied for my PR 2010 and had to wait for 4 years to get it. They certificate also says that my pr was issued on 2014.
> Few weeks ago I wrote a letter to minister if he can consider the 4 year from my 5 years waiting period of citizenship. They refused me and advice me to wait till 2019.
> Now the reality is, I am here is south africa since 2004 and I have to wait for 15 years to apply for citizenship where others 10years.
> 
> I am thinking now, is there any way I can take home affairs to the court?


You are still lucky. I came to SA in 2000 and after so much struggle, got my PR in 2008, got my citizenship and passport in 2014. Home Affairs is a corrupt department and they treat foreigners like a piece of garbage.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

rubelbgdsa0 said:


> Hi, I am still waiting for your reply legalman. I am getting my non-citizen ID by next month and I want to start this process. Your advice will be highly appreciated.


I did reply, you even quoted the reply. Starting the process obviously means going to a lawyer and instructing them to do what you want, which I have confirmed sounds possible.


----------



## rubelbgdsa0 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have send a letter requesting the above matter. But one of the official replied that I have to fall under the act to be exempted. Now I am really confused, must I still take this matter to the court or must I wait till 2019???????


----------

